# Tila Tequila - dreht Lesben-Porno!



## Mandalorianer (12 Aug. 2010)

*Tila Tequila - dreht Lesben-Porno!*​
Noch am Sonntag wurde darüber gerätselt, woher Tila Tequila (28) das Geld für ihren neuen 250.000 Dollar teuren Lamborghini hat. Doch nun scheint das Geheimnis gelüftet und geht Hand in Hand mit einer neuen Information: *Tila Tequila hat einen Lesben-Porno gedreht und sich von ihrer Gage das Auto geleistet.*

Natürlich hat sich Tila nicht selbst dazu bekannt, doch ihre beiden Mitstreiterinnen in dem Film haben nun die intimen Details verraten. Der Porno wurde von der erfolgreichen Produktionsfirma Vivid Entertainment gedreht und zeigt Tila neben dem Penthouse Model Lia Leah und Charlie Laine. *„Der Film wurde vor einem Monat gedreht. Es ist ein Lesben-Dreier, Regie führte Michael Bisko.“*


Das reicht auch schon an Informationen, denn den Rest kann man sich denken. *Tila, die sich bereits mehrfach für Männermagazine ausgezogen hat und in einigen privat-produzierten Home-Videos zu sehen ist, hat somit auch die letzte Grenze des guten Geschmacks übertreten.

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

na ja, für 250.000 mit drei Lesben... Tila ist ja "bi"   rofl3 nette Spekulation


----------



## STECHER (12 Aug. 2010)

ich würds mir reinziehn


----------



## the_crazy_1 (13 März 2011)

Wie Wo Wann kriegt man das filmchen????


----------



## 257AKK (17 Jan. 2012)

ungllaublicher film !!


----------



## Bud999 (18 Juni 2012)

kann den streifen mal jemand online stellen ???


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Juni 2012)

Nö  wir sind ein FSK 16 Board und kein Porno Board


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2012)

nette Info, wann gibts die Caps?


----------



## beachkini (18 Juni 2012)

Da gibt auch keine Caps, weils ein Porno ist!!! Lnagweilig dazu


----------

